# newb needs help mounting and dismounting. also scared to fall.



## mdsniper7 (Apr 18, 2013)

​
So I haven't rode a bike since i was 13 I'm 26 now and just got a new bike but am struggling with mounting and dismounting. I first did seat height caculaters and it tells me like 37 inches and that's really high I have it at 34 right now and I can barely get my leg over the bike and my toes just touch the ground. I have no idea how I can go higher cause I would never be able to touch at a stop sign etc. Let alone get off the bike. So I'm confused and just getting depressed cause I want to ride but hate the fact I can't get seat height right. And that its hard to mount and dismount I mean how do they expect people to get there legs over a seat so high even leaning the bike its hard cause the seat sticks out so much. Anyone help me. Or is cycling not for everyone?


----------



## adriano (Apr 26, 2007)

You must push the pedals with your feet. If you do not push the pedals you will fall!


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

mdsniper7 said:


> ​
> So I haven't rode a bike since i was 13 I'm 26 now and just got a new bike but am struggling with mounting and dismounting. I first did seat height caculaters and it tells me like 37 inches and that's really high I have it at 34 right now and I can barely get my leg over the bike and my toes just touch the ground. *I have no idea how I can go higher cause I would never be able to touch at a stop sign *etc. Let alone get off the bike. So I'm confused and just getting depressed cause I want to ride but hate the fact I can't get seat height right. And that its hard to mount and dismount I mean how do they expect people to get there legs over a seat so high even leaning the bike its hard cause the seat sticks out so much. Anyone help me. Or is cycling not for everyone.
> ?


Maybe you should find some trails with no stop signs. Just a suggestion. :thumbsup:


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Bikes at your level aren't designed so your feet can be on the ground while seated. One foot on a pedal at the bottom of the stroke, the other on the ground and off the seat is standard for a stop. Then use the foot on the ground to push for rolling momentum and begin pedalling before you sit on the seat again.


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

OK - let us suppose that you were fitted for your new bike... If not, go back to the place you got it and get fitted....

OK - you're fitted for your bike now... It really hasn't changed since you were 13. You stay afloat by pedaling - unless your a trials expert and all that. I can't touch the gound seated on my bike, and pretty much that's close to normal. The seat on my 29er is high enough that i tilt my bike a bit simply to swing my leg over the seat. ( i can do it without - but I'm lazy!)

If you are having troubles try flat pedals for a while until you are back in the groove. You'll get there.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't swing your leg over the seat, tilt the bike toward you - this effectively lowers the height of the top tube - then place your leg over the top tube, between the handlebars and seat. Standing in this position, there should be a couple of inches clearance between your crotch and the top tube. Putting your weight on your right foot, and with the left pedal just past the top of it's travel, place your left foot on the pedal. Push off with your right foot, while pushing down on the left pedal. To stop, you have to slide forward off of your seat to touch both feet to the ground. After the stop sign turns green (!), repeat.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

mdsniper7 said:


> ...I first did seat height caculaters and it tells me like 37 inches and that's really high I have it at 34 right now and I can barely get my leg over the bike and my toes just touch the ground. ...


Ok firstly... I can't touch the ground with my toes on my mtn or road bike when seated and bike straight up. I have to lean the bike to one side to touch the ground. No big deal, but a slight lean does it. Even so I don't worry since when I am standing I am not sitting on the seat for the most part.

Now seat height... If you are starting just keep the seat low and ride. In time you can raise the seat-up for a more optimal relationship between the seat and pedals. If the seat is all the way down and it feels too high you may have too large of a frame. Also when dismounting get you butt off the seat first, then put a foot down. Don't try to stay seated as you will lose you balance.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Dittos for tilting the bike sideways -- really tilt it -- 45% isn't too much. Bit I like to swing my leg over the back wheel rather than deal with the top tube. Put your foot on the pedal and you are good to go.

Same with stopping. Stick a leg out sideways as you stop. The bike will tilt that way. Put your foot on the ground. The bike might be at 45% when you are done.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Same here. On all 3 bikes I own, my seat height does not allow my feet to touch the ground when seated.

No reason they need to though.

Like what was said above, take one foot off the pedals and lean the bike that way.

Or, when riding in the street and coming up to a traffic light, I unclip the curbside foot and rest that foot on the curb, that way I have to problem touching the ground and then getting started again.

If you adjust your height so you can stand while straddling the seat, it will be uncomfortable for you to ride since your legs will be bent at a rather extreme angle when pedaling.


----------



## mdsniper7 (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow ty all for the advice gonna try it out.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

You can also get an adjustable seatpost best of both world. It's a comfort that you can buy instead of spending time getting used to it, if you have that fear on paved road, it's worse offroad


----------

